# DTG White ink in place of black cartridge to print white ink on black tees



## RedLine7000 (May 3, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has tried using white ink in place of say, the black ink in a cartridge (refillable) and printed it on transfer paper to press on dark garments? Just do the art in black and the printer wouldn't know it was printing white instead. Maybe it would create a sort of "distressed" print... Might also be hard to trim because the ink would match the paper. Could DTG white ink be used? Just thinking.... -Neil


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

An easier alternative would just be to use white cut vinyl.

DTG white ink will clog up your printer big style, unless you used it on a daily basis.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The problem with doing this is the white ink needs to be cured after its printed. Once its cured and you try to press the transfer, I dont think it would transfer as the polymer would be blocked by the white ink, as it is opaque, where as regular ink is transparent. I Just dont think the polymer would work being covered by the full coverage of the white.


----------



## RedLine7000 (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm thinking about the cut vinyl route... But you can't get thin lines or halftones. If we could get past the clogging issue, do you think there is any potential there? Can the ink be thinned to a point without becoming too transparent? How about some sort of retarder in the ink?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

You can do *very* thin lines with vinyl, once you get the hang of it. I can get it down to about half a millimetre, or less.


----------



## pezlo4750 (Nov 13, 2009)

I saw that MultiRip has a system using the epson r1800/1900 printer where it can be set up as a dual printer using CMYK and CMYK+White (presumably to print on dark garments). I was planning on looking into this a little more as I can't afford to buy a DTG printer. Just thought maybe this would help. And also if anyone knows any more about using white ink in a desktop inkjet printer, please let me know. Anyways here's what I was looking at after I saw your post. Hybrid, Dual Purpose Epson 1400, 1800, 4800, 4880, 7800, 7880, 9880, 9880 - MultiRIP
Good luck.


----------



## mag65 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am also having trouble trying find out how to get white print on a black background, and then transfer it to a black shirt. Would using the light paper instead of the dark opaque work better


----------

